# Gentoo auf alten Rechnern / Mini-Installation

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen wirklich alten PC als MP3-Player wiederbeleben. Es ist ein Pentium 90 mit sagenhaften 48 MB RAM und einer Soundblaster AWE 32.

1. Macht es Sinn, Gentoo auf sowas zu installieren?

2. Falls ja, WIE installiere ich's am besten? Auf dem Teil kompilieren könnte ja etwas länger dauern.  :Smile:  Hab aber irgendwo gelesen, dass man z.B. das Bootstrapping ausdrücklich NICHT mit distcc machen kann/sollte. Könnte ich die Platte einfach in einen anderen Rechner (Athlon) packen, die make.conf auf den Pentium zuschneiden und dann die Installation auf dem schnellen Rechner durchführen? Oder ist ein Athlon nicht komplett abwärtskompatibel zum Pentium und bei der Optimierung mit -march=pentium -O2 fliegt mir irgendwas um die Ohren?

3. Was würdet ihr generell für einen Kernel für die alte Möhre empfehlen? Einen 2.4er oder doch einen 2.6er? Oder völlig egal?

mod-edit: da beliebtes Thema Topic angepaßt, war: "Gentoo auf uraltem Pentium 1?" --slick

----------

## manuels

Moin,

meine Meinungen:

1. Klar, wieso nicht...

2. Musst du überhaupt von stage1 installieren, ich glaube nicht, dass einfaches MP3-Dekoden+ein bisschen misc einen Pentium 90 wirklich auslastet. mit einem stage3 bist du glaub ich auch gut bedient.

3. ich würde einen 2.6er nehmen. aber ich glaub, eigentlich ist es egal...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## mondauge

In der Gentoo Installationsanleitung steht, dass das System schon erfolgreich auf nem 486 kompiliert wurde. Zwar hat der Buildvorgang ewig gedauert aber es geht. Für nen mp3player sollte die Kiste auch locker reichen. Wenn du X verzichtest kannst du dir mal das tool mp3blaster anschauen. Das ist ein schöner mp3 player für die konsole.

Anfangen würde ich mit ner Stage3 Installation, weil dir da das bootstrappen und die Kompilierung des Basissystems erspart bleibt. Außerdem hättest du bei der Maschine vom selbstkompilen wohl eher nichts außer lange Wartezeit.

Kernelmäßig sehe ich nichts was gegen einen 2.6er spricht.

mondauge

----------

## slick

Ich habe gentoo-basissystem auf einem laptop 486DX40 mit 8MB RAM und 400MB zum laufen bekommen. 400 MB waren knapp aber mit paar gelöschten Docs und manpages gings  :Wink:  Natürlich für Portage etc. hing per nfs am grossen. Compiliert habe ichs auch auf einem anderen Rechner.  Kann ich nur empfehlen das "auszulagern", bei einem 100Pentium (64MB RAM) braucht der hier 80 Minuten nur für den Kernel!

----------

## sprittwicht

OK, danke erstmal. Hatte da wohl was falsch verstanden, gerade nochmal durch das Installationshandbuch geschaut. Demnach ist nur das Ändern der CHOST für Stage 2 / 3-Installationen böse, richtig? Die CFLAGS darf man auch ändern, wenn man eine Stage 3-Installation durchführt, hab ich das diesmal durchschaut?

Ich würde also ein Stage 3-Archiv nehmen. Dabei wäre x86 das höchste, was mein Pentium schlucken würde. Ich vermute mal, die sind auf 386-Kompatibilität kompiliert, oder? Demnach hätte ich nachher ein System mit CHOST=i386-pc-linux-gnu (von dem Stage 3 Paket) und CFLAGS="-march=pentium" (meine make.conf). Kommt sich das nicht in die Quere, wenn ich neue Pakete hinzufüge oder alte aktualisiere? Angenommen mich überkommt eines Tages die totale Langeweile, und ich möchte die vorkompilierten Stage 3-Sachen neu kompilieren, ist dann "ganz oder gar nicht" angesagt oder kann man das stückchenweise machen?

----------

## amne

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Könnte ich die Platte einfach in einen anderen Rechner (Athlon) packen, die make.conf auf den Pentium zuschneiden und dann die Installation auf dem schnellen Rechner durchführen? Oder ist ein Athlon nicht komplett abwärtskompatibel zum Pentium und bei der Optimierung mit -march=pentium -O2 fliegt mir irgendwas um die Ohren?
> 
> 

 

Genau so habe ich für meinen Pentium mmx eine Stage 1 in meinem Duron gebaut. Sollte bei dir also auch hinhauen.

----------

## slick

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Optimierung mit -march=pentium -O2

 

Ich würde "-march=pentium -Os" wählen, das macht die Binarys kleiner (somit schneller) und so groß ist der Unterschied zu -O2 nicht, siehe gcc Doku

----------

## ossi

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde "-march=pentium -Os" wählen, das macht die Binarys kleiner (somit schneller) und so groß ist der Unterschied zu -O2 nicht, siehe gcc Doku

 

wobei -Os = -O2 ist  ! ergo kein unterschied   :Exclamation: 

siehe gcc sourcen

```

     if ((p[0] == 's') && (p[1] == 0))

       {

         optimize_size = 1;

         optimize = 2;

       }

```

bei -Os wird explizit -O2 uebernommen.

----------

## Jinidog

Ich denke, ein Athlon ist Pentium kompatibel.

Ich habe hier mal einen Bootstrap mit distcc gemacht, hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Zu Os und O2.

Ich würde es irgendwie mit nbench mal testen, was schneller ist.

Auf einem Athlon Tbird als natürlich auch auf einem AthlonXP produzierten O2 und O3 durchweg schnelleren Code als Os.

Wenn es aber darum geht, Plattenplatz zu sparen, wäre Os wahrscheinlich eine gute Wahl.

Os ist O2 wobei Optimierungen ausgelassen werden, die den Code vergrößern (aber auch beschleunigen)

----------

## sprittwicht

Dank euch für die informativen Antworten!

Werd dann mal schauen, ob ich's mit dem distcc gebacken kriege, ansonsten halt Platte in den anderen Rechner. Scheint ja alles recht problemlos machbar zu sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *ossi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wobei -Os = -O2 ist  ! ergo kein unterschied  
> 
> siehe gcc sourcen
> ...

 

An irgend einer anderen Stelle muss es aber wohl doch einen Unterschied geben:

emerge iftop mit CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" gibt ein 131K grosses Binary, bei CFLAGS="-march=athlon -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" hat es nur 126K.

edit: Fehler ausgebessert, siehe unten.

----------

## Sas

amne, wo ist denn da der Unterschied? Also bei deinen CFLAGS...

Laut GCC manpage ist z.B. ein Unterschied, dass -falign-functions bei -O2 gesetzt wird, bei -Os aber nicht. Um nur eins von vielen Beispielen zu nennen.

----------

## amne

 *Sas wrote:*   

> amne, wo ist denn da der Unterschied? Also bei deinen CFLAGS...
> 
> 

 

Hoppla, das passiert wenn man schlampig Copy&Paste macht. Habe den Fehler soeben ausgebessert, das erste war -O2 und das zweite habe ich von -O2 auf -Os geändert.

----------

## bröggle

hi, so jetzt habe ich auch mal meinen alten Pc ausgepackt....

es ist ein dual Pentium 100 mhz mit 2x8, 2x4 2x2 Gb platten (die irgendwie zu einem RAID zusammengeschustert sind)

(ich kenne den Pc leider nicht sonderlich gut :/ habe ihn geschenkt bekommen, aber bishe rnie benutzt...)

64mb Ram sind auch noch dabei und bisher ist debian oder so drauf.

Aber 

1.) Ich möchte das ganze übers Netzwerk machen, da ich nicht immer in den Keller laufen muss (großer Pc Athlon XP2200

2.) Macht das RAID irgendwie Probleme?(sollte danach auch irgendwie funktionieren)

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie ich gentoo am besten installiere? Hier wurden ja einige Methoden beschrieben aber welche ist nun die beste/einfachste?

Und welche dienste müssen auf dem anderen Pc laufen?

Brauche ich überhaupt noch eine gentoo-live cd wenn eh schon ne distri drauf ist und ich das somit übers netzwerk machen könnte?

Wie würdet ihr da am besten vorgehen?

----------

## Wolle

Ich hab Gentoo mal auf einem Pentium 60 (allerdings mit "fetten" 80 MB RAM) eingesetzt.

1.) Platte raus - in AMD 1400 (Thunderbird) rein.

2.) Gentoo Stage 2 installiert (ich weiß nicht mehr genau die CFLAGS - aber alles Standard Pentium, was auch mein AMD konnte)

3.) Kernel (damals 2.4) mit Treibern für beide Boards (aber ohne AMD Schmankerln)

4.) Rest installiert - inklusive X, ICEWM als Desktop, Abiword, Gnumeric, ...

5.) Platte wieder in den Pentium

Nicht gerade der Renner, aber besser als nichts - und tut heute noch seine Dienste.

----------

## lostSoul

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Dank euch für die informativen Antworten!
> 
> ansonsten halt Platte in den anderen Rechner. Scheint ja alles recht problemlos machbar zu sein. 

 

Jup, das geht 1a. Mach ich hier (Athlon-XP) für meinen P1 200 auch immer so.

----------

## leo2k

@slick

du hast was von einem image für den alten 486er erzählt.

ich habe hier ein notebook, mit einem 486DX/75MHz 24MB Ram 340MB HDD und einer pcmcia netzwerkkarte von xircom.

das teil hat leider kein cd-rom, und das externe diskettenlaufwerk benötigt ca 10min um 1,4mb zu transferieren  :Confused: 

die festplatte von dem teil ist eine pcmcia festplatte (welche aber im gerät normal über /dev/hda angesprochen werden kann), welche ich in mein neues notebook reinstecken kann, und von dort aus ein image einspielen.

mich würde genauer interessieren wie man eine gentoo install so klein bekommt, habe aber im moment nicht die zeit um mich drum zu kümmern.  :Confused: 

leo

----------

## genstef

Wenn dir deutsche Sprachausgabe nicht wichtig ist, möchte ich dir uclibc ans Herz legen.

Damit kannst du den RAM besser ausnutzen.

Ich habe mir einfach den uclibc-stage heruntergeldan und auf dem schnellen Rechner im chroot kompiliert.

Dann auf dem alten Rechner aufgespielt .. updates mache ich mit emerge -k (obwohl das ziemlich lahm ist).

Bei mir hat es eine wesentliche verbesserung gebracht .. ich kann nen bittorrent-download laufenlassen und nebenher in irssi noch interaktiv chatten und gleichzeitig Dateien über nfs ziehen .. war vorher mit glibc nicht möglich.

----------

## leo2k

wie sieht es mit der durch 340mb doch sehr beschränkten festplatte aus?

leo

----------

## genstef

Das kommt darauf an was du haben willst .. du kannst auch mit 50MB arbeiten wenn du kein X willst ..

----------

## slick

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> mich würde genauer interessieren wie man eine gentoo install so klein bekommt, habe aber im moment nicht die zeit um mich drum zu kümmern.

 

Mini-Howto für Mini-Gentoo

Um ein Mini-Gentoo zu erzeugen benötigen wir einen größeren Rechner, da das kompilieren auf älteren PCs meist wenig Sinn macht.

Um das System auf die Platte vom alten Rechner zu bekommen können wir diese entweder an dem großen PC anschliessen (Laptops: es gibt Adapter 2,5" auf 3,5") oder wenn der alte Rechner von CD (mein Liebling hierbei immernoch Knoppix) bootet und dann nur auf dem Großen kompilieren. Das wird hier noch genauer beschreiben.

[Optional]

Haben wir die Möglichkeit die Platte vorher noch zu formatieren sollten wir die Optionen -b 1024 -i 1024 wählen um noch möglichst viel Plattenplatz herauszukitzeln. Das kostet allerdings wieder etwas Performance, also wären Werte von 2048 wahrscheinlich die beste Alternative.

```
mke2fs -i 2048 -b 2048 /dev/hdaX
```

[/Optional]

Gehen wir davon aus unsere Platte hängt jetzt an /klein. Wir besorgen uns erstmal das aktuelle stage1 und packen es nach /klein aus. Dann mounten wir proc und kopieren die /etc/resolv.conf und chrooten in das Verzeichnis. Portagetree (und distfiles) mounten vorher noch mit bind, wir wollen ja Platz sparen. Optional auch /var/tmp

```
cd /klein

wget http://mirror-deiner-wahl/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/stages/x86/stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2

tar -xjvpf stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2

mount -o bind /proc /klein/proc

mkdir /klein/usr/portage

mount -o bind /usr/portage /klein/usr/portage

mount -o bind /tmp /klein/var/tmp

cp /etc/resolv.conf /klein/etc

chroot /klein

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Jetzt wechseln wir das Profil auf die uclibc.

```
cd /etc

rm make.profile

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/ make.profile
```

Wir passen die make.conf entsprechend unseren Vorstellungen an, wobei als Optimierung in den CFLAGS auf jeden Fall -Os angegeben werden sollte. Das Useflags uclibc wird durch das Profil gesetzt und braucht nicht eingetragen zu werden.

dann der bootstrap

```
cd /usr/portage/scripts

bootstrap.sh
```

Der kniffligste Teil ist das mergen des systems. Bei meinen Versuchen (ca. Dez. 04) brach es immer an zwei  Stellen regelmäßig ab, da es zu "Problemen" mit den uclibs kam. Das betraf aber Pakete die nicht zwingend erforderlich waren. Sollte also das emerge system fehlschlagen können wir es wie folgt probieren, das mergt jedes mögliche Paket.

```
for i in `emerge -pe system | grep "^\[ebuild" | cut -d "]" -f 2 | cut -d " " -f 2` ; do emerge =$i ; done
```

Dann die "üblichen" Sachen, Kernel etc... aber aufpassen, besonders beim Kernel. Lieber erstmal ein paar Optionen zu viel einstellen. Root-Passwort setzen, fstab anpassen ... 

Nicht vergessen alle Tools zu mergen die wir fürs Netzwerk brauchen:

dhcpcd, nfs-utils, die Sachen für die PCMCIA-Karte... etc.

So, wenn alles fertig Platte umbauen/neu booten und hoffen das die Kiste hochkommt.

Für Updates den Portagetree per NFS mounten.

Das fertige System liegt dann bei etwa ~170MB.Last edited by slick on Tue Apr 12, 2005 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leo2k

hört sich ja geil an  :Smile: 

was macht dieses "bind"?

leo

----------

## firefly

aus der manpage von mount  :Smile: 

```
 --bind Remount  a  subtree  somewhere  else  (so  that its contents are

              available in both places). See above.
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## genstef

Warum bei uclibc nicht gleich ein uclibc-stage nehmen?

http://gentoo.inode.at/experimental/x86/embedded/stages/stage3-x86-uclibc-2004.3.tar.bz2

in den 36MB ist ein volles "system" drin .. einfach auspacken auf der Platte.

----------

## bröggle

hä?

ich komme jetzt gerade nicht mehr mit....

was ist der unterschied uclibc und glibc?

Und was hat es sich mit der uclib stage aufsich...? auspacken und fertig? oder muss ich noch etwas anderes machen (emerge sync oder was weiß ich)

 :Question: 

----------

## HPRichard

Also was die MP3s auf der Kiste angeht, ich hatte mal nen Pentium 90 dafür eingesetzt, allerdings mit Debian. Da der Pentium Classic kein MMX hat, wird der durch MP3s bei manchen Bitraten über seine Grenzen gebracht.

Jedenfalls konnte ich damals mit mp3blaster manche Dateien nicht ohne stottern abspielen, obwohl auf der Kiste _nur_ mp3blaster lief, kein X, kein updatedb und kein sonst was. Die Kiste war einfach zu langsam, was aber nicht störte, da ich nur wenige Lieder mit diesen Bitraten hatte (ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wo er nicht mitgemacht hat...)

Eine Stage1-Installation funktioniert auf einem Pentium Classic, allerdings _dauert_ das. Ich habe selbst erfolgreich eine solche Installation auf einem Dual Pentium Classic 166 ausgeführt (allerdings in Ermangelung eines CD-Laufwerkes aus einer bestehenden Debian-Installation heraus und wegen ausreichend Plattenplatz mit der "großen" glibc).

Ein 133er Pentium Classic hat dann übrigens alle vorhandenen Bitraten sauber abgespielt.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte einen wirklich alten PC als MP3-Player wiederbeleben. Es ist ein Pentium 90 mit sagenhaften 48 MB RAM und einer Soundblaster AWE 32.
> 
> 1. Macht es Sinn, Gentoo auf sowas zu installieren?

 

IMO auf jeden Fall, denn wo sonst kannst Du schon so leicht ein System so klein und angepasst gestalten?

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Falls ja, WIE installiere ich's am besten? Auf dem Teil kompilieren könnte ja etwas länger dauern.  Hab aber irgendwo gelesen, dass man z.B. das Bootstrapping ausdrücklich NICHT mit distcc machen kann/sollte. Könnte ich die Platte einfach in einen anderen Rechner (Athlon) packen, die make.conf auf den Pentium zuschneiden und dann die Installation auf dem schnellen Rechner durchführen? Oder ist ein Athlon nicht komplett abwärtskompatibel zum Pentium und bei der Optimierung mit -march=pentium -O2 fliegt mir irgendwas um die Ohren?

 

Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass es keine Probleme geben sollte. Ein halbwegs moderner Athlon enthält den kompletten Befehlssatz vom Pentium. Anders wäre das, wenn Du z. B. mit nem Athlon64 ein march=pentium4 machst. Das würdest Du wohl zwar kompilieren, aber nicht testen können, da der Athlon64 afaik nicht alle Befehle des Pentium4 kennt. Für den mp3-Decoder könnteste bei Bedarf auch überlegen (bzw. ausprobieren), ob Dich agressivere Optimierungen (O3) weiterbringen. Auch wenn der Code dann etwas größer wird - die paar KB tun ja nicht weh. Ebensowenig wenn der Programmstart ein paar Sekunden länger dauert. Hingegen ist es störend, wenn der Decoder mittendrin nicht mehr hinterherkommen sollte.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Was würdet ihr generell für einen Kernel für die alte Möhre empfehlen? Einen 2.4er oder doch einen 2.6er? Oder völlig egal?

 

Lässt Du ein CD-ROM-Laufwerk drin? Falls ja, würde ich den 2.6er nehmen. Sparste Dir ja schonmal die SCSI-Emulation.

----------

## leo2k

ich denke bei der stage3-uclib reicht es aus, das ganze auf die platte zu entpacken, einen kernel einzubauen, grub konfigurieren, und dann sollte das basissystem schonmal laufen, oder liege ich da falsch?

jetzt habe ich nur ein problem: wie bastel ich einen kernel für das alte notebook auf meinem i686 (ölrechner)?

leo

----------

## slick

Wenn Du den erstmal ohne Module machst brauchst Du nur das bzImage und die System.map kopieren. Und wie ich schon sagte, im Zweifelsfall erstmal mal mehr auswählen als zu wenig. Wenn die Kiste einmal bootet ist es dann keine Problem (wenn auch Zeitaufwenig) auf dem Laptop selbst einen neuen besseren Kernel zu kompilieren. Knifflig würde ich eher den Bootmanager nennen, der braucht ja richtig zum Installieren richtig Zugriff auf die Platte. Das geht (IMHO) nicht übers Netz.

----------

## leo2k

ich habe ja die möglichkeit die festplatte von dem teil in mein neueres notebook einzubauen (welches auch von cd booten kann).

darüber kann ich dann ja den bootloader installieren.

wenn ich jetzt aber auf meinem desktop einen kernel bauen will, der keine module enthält, dann verhau ich mir doch die module vom desktop kernel. ich kappier nicht ganz wie man das richtig angeht.

leo

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe ja die möglichkeit die festplatte von dem teil in mein neueres notebook einzubauen

 

Genau so habe ichs auch gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich jetzt aber auf meinem desktop einen kernel bauen will, der keine module enthält, dann verhau ich mir doch die module vom desktop kernel.

 

Ich sehe Dein Problem nicht. 

```
cp -av /usr/src/linux /klein/usr/src

chroot /klein

...

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

...
```

und wenn die Platte zu klein für die Sourcen ist (wahrscheinlich), dann mounten wir eine kopie der sourcen über bind dahin wo wir sie brauchen. 

```
cp -av /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux_klein

mount -o bind /usr/src/linux_klein /klein/usr/src/linux

chroot /klein

...
```

----------

## leo2k

ahja  :Smile: 

hört sich alles in allem dann doch recht einfach an. problematisch wird dann wahrscheinlich die netzwerkkarte in dem teil zum laufen zu kriegen. habe mal ne runde gegooglet und herausgefunden, dass der pcmcia controller in dem teil nicht unterstützt wird. (jedoch war diese website relativ alt. vll geht es mitlerweile ja)

gut gut, wenn ich das abi hinter mir habe, mach ich mich da mal ran.

vielen dank für die tipps. ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das alte teil noch zu was sinnvollem gebrauchen kann.

leo

----------

## l3u

Für nen Uralt-Kasten würd ich dann doch eher Debian nehmen. Am besten woody ;-)

----------

## genstef

Libby: bei Debian hast du leider keine Möglichkeit uclibc zu nehmen. Die Optimierung auf nicht mmx/mmx und deinen Prozessor ist doch bei diesen alten Kisten noch deutlich spürbar. Und was uclibc für nen Unterschied macht ist auch riesig .. wenn dann auf einmal der RAM in etwa doppelt so gut ausgenutzt werden kann wie vorher ..

Und du hast bei debian immer noch nicht die schönen boot-scripte  :Smile: 

----------

## obrut<-

moin moin!

ich klink mich hiermal ein.

ich habe gerade einen alten laptop vor mir, auf dem noch m$-dos und windoof 3.11 drauf ist (läuft mit beiden systemen recht ordentlich auch bei textverarbeitung). würde gerne linux drauf haben, fürchte jedoch, dass mir die hardware da nen strich durch die rechnung macht oder das vorhaben zumindest arg erschwert.

hardware:

486 dx4/100

~700 mb hdd (sollte dicke reichen)

1,44 mb floppy

2*pcmcia (aber keine karten vorhanden)

vga-monochrom-display

was mir aber sorgen macht,ist der ram: 4mb! nicht erweiterbar, da das ein total seltenes format ist, dass schon vor jahren (als das gerät eigentlich schon veraltet war) noch über 800 mark für 4 oder 8 mb gekostet hätte. modul war dann aber doch nicht lieferbar.

was meint ihr? besteht da noch ne chance das irgendwie halbwegs brauchbar zum laufen zu bekommen? X wäre schön  :Wink: , aber es geht auch ohne.

----------

## flash49

Vor kurzem gab es auch schon mal einen Thread darüber wie man Gentoo klein genug bekommt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288525.html

Mein Router-Gentoo ist im Moment ca. 1GB auf meinem Compilesystem und 46 MB  auf dem Router selbst. I'm Prinzip Benutze ich die chroot Installationsvariante aus dem Gentoo Installationshandbuch und dann ein rsync script + include-Liste, um alles wichtige zu kopieren.

```
rsync -R -a -v --rsh=ssh --recursive --progress -x --delete \

        --delete-excluded --include-from=$INCLUDELIST \

        $SOURCEDIRS $DESTINATION ;[/url]
```

WICHTIG: Die Inlcude Liste zum script

Edit:

Wenn man die Portage Verzeichnisse und /usr/src Rasuläst sollte man ohne Probleme die 500MB Grenze einhalten können. (auch mit X, alledings ohne KDE)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rene-dev

mod-edit: folgenden Thread zum Thema "Minimalgentoo auf altem Laptop" hier angehangen --slick

hallo, ich möchte gerne gentoo auf einem 386 laptop installieren.

er verfügt über ein floppy laufwerk, 33 mhz, 8 mb ram, und 500 mb festplatte.

da müste man doch was machen können.

und da es ja nicht so toll währe da z.b. xorg 6 zu compilieren.....

dachte ich da (wenn überhaupt) an eine alte xfree oder xorg version, die sind ja teilweise nur ein paar mb gros.

als displaymanager dachte ich da an ion http://www.iki.fi/tuomov/ion/

währe so etwa überhaubt möglich?

also win 3.1 hat auch eine grafische öberfläche.

er soll nur so als mobile surf station/mail client dinen, da er sehr klein ist(compaq contura aero http://images.google.de/images?q=contura%20aero&hl=de&lr=&sa=N&tab=wi )

oder gibt es da andere distris die da infrage kommen würden?

linus torwalds erster rechner war ja auch nicht schneller...

----------

## nagel

www.damnsmalllinux.org  z.b

mit gentoo sollte/muesste es auch gehen =)

----------

## firefly

klar war der nicht schneller aber ich glaube der hatte damals kein X-window system laufen  :Smile: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Rene-dev

darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber mit gentoo müste das doch auch gehen,

im moment ist da debian woddy drauf, und das leuft langsam, da ich keine ahnung habe wie man das konfiguriert

es gibt ja sogar gentoo-embeddet, das ist ja für noch "langsamere" hardware ausgelegt.

nen toller ansatz währe ja schonmal irgentwie was gentoo artiges drauf zu packen mit ner bootdiskette...

----------

## Rene-dev

 *firefly wrote:*   

> klar war der nicht schneller aber ich glaube der hatte damals kein X-window system laufen 
> 
> gruß
> 
> firefly

 

ja schon, aber ich sag ja konsole würde reichen

nur manchmal ist x ja schon praktisch, z.b. für das was ich gerede mache:D 

und ion3 ist nur 500k gros

----------

## franzf

Siehe hier

Installation von Gentoo -> Mini-Gentoo mit uclibc

Sollte eigentlich helfen.

Franz

----------

## Rene-dev

also das mit dem gentoo minimal system scheint zuklappen

mit dieser uclibc  :Very Happy: 

mein einziges problem ist jetzt noch der x server

was macht der minimal use flag genau?

und wie kann man unter gentoo alte xfree versionen am besten instalieren?

hat irgentwer erfahrung mit minit?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *rere wrote:*   

> mein einziges problem ist jetzt noch der x server
> 
> was macht der minimal use flag genau?

 

```
#>grep minimal /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

minimal - Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

```

 *Quote:*   

> und wie kann man unter gentoo alte xfree versionen am besten instalieren?
> 
> hat irgentwer erfahrung mit minit?

 

Xfree ist nicht mehr im Portage Tree. Du müsstest dir die alte Xfree besorgen und von Hand kompilieren. Aber glaube mir, das willst du nicht! Nimm einfach die xorg mit dem "minimal" Use Flag. Das ganze (.tbz2) Pakt ist bei mir ca. 6MB gross geworden. Also nicht wirklich riesig!

Achja, und mach unbedingt einen emerge sync vorher! 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

obigen Thread zum Thema "Minimalgentoo auf altem Laptop" hier angehangen

Folgenden Thread, 3 Posts, ebenfalls hier angehangenLast edited by slick on Thu Aug 25, 2005 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## species007

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier noch einen uralten Pentium 120 Notebook mit 48 MB RAM herumstehen. Diesen würde ich ganz gern über WLAN als Remote Client entweder an einen X-Server oder per rdesktop als Remote Windows-Terminal benutzen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich (bei entsprechendem geschrumpften Kernel) damit Erfolg haben werde? Ich plane eigentlich nur aktuelle Software zu installieren, also aktueller Kernel etc. ... dann eine X-Minimalinstallation drauf ... geht das ohne allzuviel Swappen vonstatten?

Grüße

Michael

----------

## Moartel

Mit der x86-Stage3 sollte das schon gehen. Aber X wird nicht sonderlich schnell sein, ich denke, da wird schon einiges geswappt werden.

----------

## sokar2000

Moin moin...

evtl. wäre eine uclibc-stage3 etwas für Dich, mit der hab ich zu Hause mal einen "alten" P90 mit 16M aufgesetzt. Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich X nicht installiert hatte, ich kann Dir daher nicht sagen, ob sich xorg-x11 gegen die uclibc kompillieren lässt.

Ausserdem gabs hier im Forum schon mal n Thread über alte Plattformen, ich such ihn Dir mal schnell raus.

EDIT: Voilà - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205813-highlight-uclibc.html

mod-edit: an besagten Thread angehangen --slick

----------

## species007

Danke Jungs und Mädels, ich werd mal schaun  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

mod-edit: Folgenden Thread zum Thema "Älterer Rechner - RAM spaaren?" hier angehangen --slick

Hallo!

Ich habe mir Gentoo nun auf meinem Cyrix MediaGX 300 MHz mit Stage1 installiert. Jedoch würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich irgendwie noch den RAM besser nutzen kann? Problem ist, dass ich nur 128MB habe (mehr geht nicht!). Und wenn ich Gentoo boote habe ich ca. 50MB noch frei. Kann ich da noch mehr hinkriegen?

Meine Optimierungen sind:

```

# Met@box 500

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="5G"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-mmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="ccache"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

----------

## EdtheRat

Was hast Du mit der Mühle (entschuldige den Ausdruck ...hi,hi) vor,läuft im Textmodus oder mit Desktop/WM?

PS: Was mich mal persönlich interessiert, wie lange braucht so ne Maschine für ne Stage 1 Install?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Das Teil läuft als Server! Es gibt KEIN X! Nur Konsole!

Ich habe das Teil auf meinem AMD64 kompiliert und dann eingebaut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

Hier mal ein paar Möglichkeiten RAM zu sparen (obwohl ich mich gegen

den Begriff des "Sparens" ausspreche, denn leerer RAM ist ungenutzter RAM)

1. Module im Kernel benutzen um diese bei Nichtbenutzung entladen zu können

2. System mit ulibc statt glibc bauen

3. Bestimmte Coreutils/Linuxtools durch Busybox ersetzen (falls möglich)

4. CFLAGS="-O3 ..." durch CFLAGS="-Os" ersetzen, sollte kleinere Binaries

ergeben, die folglich auch weniger Speicher brauchen

Wenn ein Desktop benötigt wird:

4. Statt xorg-x11 so etwas wie TinyX o.ä. benutzen

5. Als Desktop-Umgebung z.B. Openbox/Blackbox/Fluxbox o.ä. benutzen

usw.

----------

## hoernerfranz

grundsätzlich ist es so, dass du nur den speicher nutzen kannst, der da ist  :Smile: 

wenns f. eine anwendung nicht reicht, wird halt ausgelagert (swap).

zudem belegen IMO alle *nix systeme den speicher, soweit vorhanden, d.h. auch wenn du 512 MB, 1 GB oder mehr hast, wirst du sehen, dass der auch wenn 'nichts läuft' fast komplett belegt ist - es wir eben wie gesagt, alles soweit möglich belegt/genutzt.

was du evtl. machen kannst, ist mit den oprtimierungsflags zu experimenteren, es gibt da möglichkeiten, auf speicherverbrauch oder geschwindigkeit zu optimieren.

allerdings sind die unterschiede eher marginal, also nicht zuviel erwarten.

----------

## slick

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Jedoch würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich irgendwie noch den RAM besser nutzen kann? 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-mmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich würde statt -O3 -Os benutzen. Das macht die Binarys kleiner. Somit sollten sie AFAIK auch weniger RAM verbrauchen wenn sie geladen werden. (Letzteres ist aber evt. nur Teilwissen meinerseits)  Auf jeden Fall sind sie damit schneller geladen, weil ja kleiner.

siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205813.html

EDIT: oh, borisdigital war unter 4. schon schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  Problem ist, dass ich nur 128MB habe (mehr geht nicht!). Und wenn ich Gentoo boote habe ich ca. 50MB noch frei. Kann ich da noch mehr hinkriegen?

 

Verstehe dein Problem nicht? Bricht der Server irgendetwas ab? Benutzt er ständig den Swap?

Tschuldige, aber der Speicher ist dafür da benutzt zu werden und nicht unbenutzt im Rechner Rumzugammeln. Lese dir etwas zum Speichermanagment von linux durch und unterlass diese Windowsangewohnheit zu galuben das der Speicher dazu da ist Leer zu bleiben.

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

Was ist denn das bitte wieder für eine Angewohnheit? Wo hast du das bitte gelesen?

Besser für den Speicher, schlechter für die Performance:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-mmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer""

```

Optimiert mit Hinblick auf Speicher:

```

CFLAGS="-OS -march=pentium-mmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer""

```

----------

## EdtheRat

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Hier mal ein paar Möglichkeiten RAM zu sparen (obwohl ich mich gegen
> 
> den Begriff des "Sparens" ausspreche, denn leerer RAM ist ungenutzter RAM)
> 
> 1. Module im Kernel benutzen um diese bei Nichtbenutzung entladen zu können
> ...

 

Dem kann ich mich anschließen, also ein Kernel fast soweit verkleinern wie nen "embedded"-System, also eigentlich alles modular, unbenötigte Dienste abschalten, benötigte Software nur mit den useflags bauen die Du brauchst (das ist das schöne an Gentoo, das man so viel Einfluß aufs System nehmen darf) vielmehr geht glaube ich nicht? Schau Dir eventuell mal Seiten an, wie die so nen "eingeschlossenes" System bauen, da kann man glaube ich viel lernen, ein System optimal zu verkleinern, wobei die teilweise für ihre System schon mehr Ram  zur Verfügung haben als Du. Viel Erfolg!

----------

## boris64

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...da kann man glaube ich viel lernen, ein System optimal zu verkleinern, wobei die teilweise für ihre System schon mehr Ram zur Verfügung haben als Du. Viel Erfolg!

 

Nicht alle  :Razz: 

Ich habe hier 8MB(!)RAM+8MB Swap auf meinem "schnuckeligem Uropa" Compaq Concerto 486SL-33  :Wink: 

PS: Zum Erstellen eines "Embedded Systems" eigenet Gentoo imho tatsächlich ganz gut,

allerdings kann ich dann von der Benutzung der Gentoo Startscripte dann nur abraten,

die sind leider (dank Python?!)höllisch lahm, stattdessen empfehle ich die Benutzung

von /etc/inittab und einigen selbstgebastelten Startscripten.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Also das mit dem RAM Verbrauch ist wenn ich Gentoo direkt geladen habe!

Sobald ich sagen wie MySQL / Apache2, Teamspeak etc... einschalte ist vorbei!

Dann ist der RAM voll und es wird geswaped.

Ok, ich soll mal -Os versuchen? Aber warum wird kleinere Software weniger RAM verbrauchen? Dachte nur, dass die Binary kleiner sind?

Ich nutze ~x86, da ich seit Jahren nur noch mit ~x86 fahre, weil aktuelle Software und KEINE Probleme bisher damit.

Bringt uclibc wirklich was? Kann das locales ? Habe damit noch nie gearbeitet.

----------

## slick

Habe mal diesen Thread an diesen bekannten "Gentoo auf alten Rechnern / Mini-Installation" -Thread angehangen

----------

## slick

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> was mir aber sorgen macht,ist der ram: 4mb! nicht erweiterbar, da das ein total seltenes format ist, dass schon vor jahren (als das gerät eigentlich schon veraltet war) noch über 800 mark für 4 oder 8 mb gekostet hätte. modul war dann aber doch nicht lieferbar.

 

Hat das jemand inzwischen hinbekommen Gentoo@4MB Laptop? Bin grad auch wiedermal dabei zu basteln, aber der alte Targa-4MB-Laptop mag damit nicht booten. Wenn ich am lilo-Prompt init=/usr/bin/bash übergebe bekomme ich wenigstens eine Shell, ist aber nicht besonders praktisch.

----------

## boris64

Puh, 4MB?

Da würde ich eher zu so etwas wie buildroot/busybox/slackware raten(s.o.),

das benötigt deutlich weniger Power als Gentoo (Portage auf einem 486SL-33=OMFG-langsam!, glaubt mir *Ächz*)

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob das funktioniert, aber man

sollte in diesem Fall eventuell in Betracht ziehen, Linux über den Umweg

Dos (z.B.via FreeDos  :Wink:  ) zu starten (also mit loadlin).

Btw. man benötigt meist auch mindestens 8MB (bzw.mehr als 4MB),

um die meisten Bootdisketten inklusive Initrd nutzen zu können.

Erzähl doch mal, welchen Kernel etc. du benutzen willst, technisch muss das machbar sein

und man(n) wächst ja bekanntlich an neuen Herausforderungen!

PS: Slick, da du den Thread hier angehängt hast, solltest du den alten schliessen  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Puh, 4MB?

 

Jo, also der hat auch eine Erweiterungskarte auf 8MB, aber die scheint defekt und wird nur bei jedem ~10ten boot mal erkannt. Mit den 8MB bootet der auch, klar langsam, aber mehr als ein ssh-Client und vielleicht bissl zum Coden in Bash soll es nicht werden. Kompiliert wurde der mit uclibc auf nem großen Rechner und dann wurde die Platte in den großen Laptop geschraubt und das System draufkopiert. Wie gesagt, mit 8MB kein Problem, aber bei 4 kommt er nicht weit.

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Da würde ich eher zu so etwas wie buildroot/busybox/slackware raten(s.o.),
> 
> das benötigt deutlich weniger Power als Gentoo (Portage auf einem 486SL-33=OMFG-langsam!, glaubt mir *Ächz*)

 

Also ich sage es mal so, ich will  es halt probieren. Update würde ich eh nur über den großen Rechner im nfs-exportierem und chrootetem / machen. Also ich hätte schon gern Gentoo, und wenn es nur was ist um mich zu beschäftigen. Ich will mich nicht mit Updates und verschiedenen Systemen auseinander setzen müssen.

PCMCIA-Karte ist drin und läuft (wenn er denn mal die Speichererweiterung auf 8MB findet). Ich habe nur keinen Nerv mehr die Kiste 100x booten zu müssen bis er mal die 8MB findet. Vielleicht ist nur ein Wackelkontakt oder was anderes, konnte aber nichts finden. Ich ich denke das ist nicht die Dikussion jetzt. Daher gehe ich mal von 4MB aus.

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob das funktioniert, aber man
> 
> sollte in diesem Fall eventuell in Betracht ziehen, Linux über den Umweg
> 
> Dos (z.B.via FreeDos  ) zu starten (also mit loadlin).

 

Interessanter Weg, aber hört sich zu umständlich an. Das RAM-Problem wird das denke ich nicht lösen oder?

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Btw. man benötigt meist auch mindestens 8MB (bzw.mehr als 4MB),
> 
> um die meisten Bootdisketten inklusive Initrd nutzen zu können.

 

Habe mir mal das reingezogen. Leider reicht mein Wissen nicht ganz aus um zu beurteilen ob es funktionieren würde aber prinzipiell stelle ich mir das wie folgt vor. Also Kernel bootet (tut er auch) dann stelle ich als init ein Script ein welches als erstes Swap mountet, dann wird der root auf / gelegt und das Gentoo-Init angeschoben. Das braucht aber mehr als 4MB, die Frage ist nun ob es dann mit der Swap arbeitet oder nicht. Also momentan bin ich so am einlesen wie ich das mit dem eigenen init anstelle, ich denke ich kann ich was bei den initrds mit RAM-Disk klauen.

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Erzähl doch mal, welchen Kernel etc. du benutzen willst, technisch muss das machbar sein
> 
> und man(n) wächst ja bekanntlich an neuen Herausforderungen!

 

also 2.4er Kernel, vanilla oder gentoo-sources, System ist mit uclibc-Profil gebaut. 

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> PS: Slick, da du den Thread hier angehängt hast, solltest du den alten schliessen 

 

Wie jetzt? Ist doch hier angehangen, da brauch ich den nicht schliessen, oder wie meinst das?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Wieviel bringt den uclibc in der Praxis ?

Bringt -Os auch wirklich was, wenn man ne 80GB HDD hat? Also viel Space verfügbar!

Weil laut man soll es ja nur auf Größe optimieren.

----------

## flash49

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wieviel bringt den uclibc in der Praxis ?
> 
> Bringt -Os auch wirklich was, wenn man ne 80GB HDD hat? Also viel Space verfügbar!
> ...

 

Aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412854.html

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also ich bevorzuge (und empfehle daher), abhängig vom Rechner entweder Os oder O2. Os ist wie O2 nur das Optimierungen welche die Binarys größer machen nicht benutzt werden. O3 benutze ich kaum, denn der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist nicht spürbar (messbar? k.A.) und teilweise scheint es zu mir aggressiv. Einige Programme (weiß aber nicht mehr welche) hatten Probleme mit O3.

 

----------

## slick

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Bringt -Os auch wirklich was, wenn man ne 80GB HDD hat? Also viel Space verfügbar!
> 
> Weil laut man soll es ja nur auf Größe optimieren.

 

siehe auch das aussagekräftige Post von -BarneY- aus dem gleichem Thread wie im vorherigem Post.

 *Quote:*   

> Wieviel bringt den uclibc in der Praxis ? 

 

Hauptsächlich Plattenplatz, wenn der besonders knapp ist (und gelegentlich etwas mehr Probleme) als glibc. Man muß sich uclibc einfach als Mini-Variante der glibc vorstellen.

----------

## GentooPup

Hallo !

Habe mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Installation von Mini-Gentoo.

1. Kann man Mini-Gentoo auch auf CD brennen und als LIVE-CD betreiben ?

    In der wiki kann man nur lesen wie man Mini-Gentoo auf USB installiert.

    Ich wuerde gerne das ganze als LIVE-CD Version haben da mein PC nicht von usb starten kann.

2. Meine Festplatte hat bereits 4 Partitionen. 

    Von den 4 Partitionen sind 3 Primär und eine Logisch.

    Der freie Festplattenspeicher auf der HD beträgt ca. 10GB.

    Kann ich nun mittels der Minimal Gentoo Installations CD eine neue Primäre Partition (die letzte ?) anlegen 

    diese formatieren und anschliessend diese Partition nutzen um Mini-Gentoo nach diesem HOWTO

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Mini-Gentoo zusammen zu basteln ? 

    Die neue Partition wird als ersatz für das USB Stick verwendet.

3. Kann man "Mini-Gentoo" mit der Minimal Installations CD erstellen oder braucht man da die volle Gentoo Installations CD ?

4. Hat man mit Mini-Gentoo eigentlich zugriff auf das ganze Software Spektrum von der Gentoo Distri oder ist man da deutlich limitiert mit Software. Was für ein Packet Manager wird bei Mini-Gentoo eigentlich verwendet ?

Danke im voraus für die Antworten.

Gruss GentooPup.

----------

## Knieper

uclibc ist eine libc fuer kleine Systeme. Nicht ganz so optimiert wie die dietlibc, dafuer aber vollstaendiger und wohl auch mehr getestet. glibc ist der haessliche grosse Brocken mit der schlechten API im System.  :Wink: 

----------

## hw0080

Hallo Leute, ich habe hier ein altes ThinkPad 770 mit einem P1 MMX und 128 MB Ram. Ich wollte diese Kiste nun mit der uclibc bestücken. Nachdem ich nun direkt das uclib-stage3 aus dem embedded genommen habe und nach chrooten in das System env-update ausführe bekomme ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 27, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 75, in ?

    from portage_data import ostype, lchown, userland, secpass, uid, wheelgid, 

\

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_data.py", line 85, in ?

    if secpass < 1 and portage_gid in os.getgroups():

OSError: [Errno 38] Function not implemented
```

Kann damit vielleicht jemand von Euch etwas anfangen und mir aus meiner Misere helfen? Sonst werd ich es nochmal mit dem x86-stage3 ausprobieren.

----------

## slick

Hast Du schon probiert das env-update einfach zu überspringen und direkt danach mit einem emerge --sync sowie anschliessendem update von portage?

----------

## hw0080

Fehler gefunden. Hab vorher mit einer gentoo Live cd gebootet und die ist mit den Pythos Scripten scheinbar nicht klar gekommen. Mit Kanotix bekomme ich nun keine Fehlermeldung mehr.

----------

## hw0080

Da bin ich auch schon wieder mit einem weiteren Problem. Hab das System soweit alles installiert. Stehe nun kurz vor meinem ersten boot. Ich hatte allerdings mit zwei Paketen Probleme beim emergen.

dropbear

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/dropbear-0.49 to /
> 
>  * dropbear-0.49.tar.gz MD5  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]
> 
>  * dropbear-0.49.tar.gz RMD160  ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

und

slocate

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8 to /
> 
>  * slocate-2.7.tar.gz MD5  ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]
> 
>  * slocate-2.7.tar.gz RMD160  ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]
> ...

 

Da die Fehlermeldungen fast gleich sind "unable to lock password/group file" denke ich mal, dass mir da vielleicht irgendein paket fehlt um diese zu locken. Oder liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mich noch in einer chroot umgebung befinde und das Root-Verzeichnes des langsamen Notebooks einfach auf meinen Athlon exportiert ist (weil da das compilieren nunmal schneller geht)?

----------

